# Keine Verbindung zwischen S7-300 und PC!!!



## audirs7

Guten Abend alle zusammen,

habe seit kurzem eine S7-300 gekauft und möchte die gerne mit meinem Laptop verbinden doch sobald ich das Ethernet Kabel reinstecke zeigt mir unten in der XP Leiste an das die LAN verbindung eine eingeschränkte oder keine Konnektivität hat.Somit kan ich keine verbindung zwischen SPS und Laptop aufbauen.
Ob mir da jemand bittehelfen könnte???

MfG


----------



## ChristophD

Hallo,

keine oder eingeschränkte Konnektivität ist doch nix schlimmes und noch lange kein Grund für eine nicht funktionierende Verbindung.
Steht deine LAN Karte im PC auf DHCP ? Feste IP Eintragen !
Welche IP hat die S7-300 ? Simatic Manager -> Zielsystem -> "Ethernet Teilnehmer bearbeiten"
PC und S7-300 sollten sich im gleichen Subnet befinden damit sie kommunizieren können.
Unter PG/PC Schnittstelle einstellen die Netzwerkkarte wählen mit der vom PC aus kommuniziert werden soll (Profil TCP/IP, nicht ISO und nicht AUTO)

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## audirs7

Hallo Christoph D.

Danke für die Antwort .Du musst leider wissen ich bin in dem Gebiet noch nicht lange dabei.
Kannst du mir sagen was du mit einer LAN Karte meinst?Ist das die SD Karte die mit dabei ist?


----------



## ChristophD

Hallo,

LAN Karte -> Netzwerkkarte im PC

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle

Hallo,

 welche S7-300?
welche Software auf dem PC?


----------



## Rainer Hönle

audirs7 schrieb:


> Guten Abend alle zusammen,
> 
> habe seit kurzem eine S7-300 gekauft und möchte die gerne mit meinem Laptop verbinden doch sobald ich das Ethernet Kabel reinstecke zeigt mir unten in der XP Leiste an das die LAN verbindung eine eingeschränkte oder keine Konnektivität hat.Somit kan ich keine verbindung zwischen SPS und Laptop aufbauen.
> Ob mir da jemand bittehelfen könnte???
> 
> MfG


Was ist das für ein Kabel kommt zum Einsatz? Bei Direktverbindungen sollte eventuell eine Crossover-Kabel verwendet werden.


----------



## audirs7

Es ist eine s7 314 c- 2 pn/dp.
Das Programm das ich benutze ist Symatic Manager.
Ich benutze das grüne Ethernet Kabel was mit dabei war.
Gibt es den vielleicht ein Programm wo ich die SPS einfach mit dem PC verbinden kann?


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler

Du könntest z. B. die Verbindung mal mit unserem *ACCON-AGLink* testen. Einfach mal die AGLink_Config starten, IP-Adresse der SPS eingeben und testen, ob überhaupt eine Verbindung aufgebaut wird.


----------



## ChristophD

Hallo,

SIMATIC Manager heißt das Program und das reicht um mit der CPU online zu gehen.
Ein Verbindung hast du ja schon sonst würde Deine Netzwerkverbindung ´ja ein rotes X haben und nicht die eingeschränkte Connectivity.
Also was sagt "Ethernet Teilnehmer bearbeiten" im SIMATIC Manager?
Wenn die CPU in Werkseinstellung ist dann ist die IP vermutlich 0.0.0.0 und du musst einfach ein passende IP-Adresse einstellen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## audirs7

Ich bin jetzt in dem Fenster "Ethernet Teilnehmer bearbeiten" und da ist bei mir nix ausgefüllt. Jetzt hab ich mal auf durchsuchen gedrückt und der hat die CPU gefunden mit der IP 0.0.0.0 muss ich den jetzt in den IP Konfiguration die ip vom Laptop nehmen oder die von der CPU? Und wie ändert man den die ip von der CPU?DANKE Leute für die tolle Hilfe .Mit euch schaffe ich das


----------



## ChristophD

Hi,

in dem Fenster werden dir die gefunden Teilnehmer gezeigt. Da die CPU mit 0.0.0.0 auftaucht hat sie noch keine IP.
Also den Eintrag imFenster selektieren und OK klicken
dann im nächsten Dialog die IP Adresse und Subnetmaske der CPU eintragen und das Knöpfle "IP Adresse zuweisen" ganz fest drücken
Irgendwann kommt dann die Meldung das die Parameter eingestellt sind, jetzt hat deine CPU eine IP die du anpingen können solltest und damit kannst du auch Online gehen

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## audirs7

So eine IP hab ich jetzt der CPU vergeben und die Submaske ist die selbe wie die vom Laptop.
Wenn ich auf Teilnehmer suchen gehen Dan findet er ihn auch. Ich hab auch schon probiert dem LAN Port eine eigene IP zugeben das Resultat ist zwar das diese Meldung "eingeschränkte oder keine Konektivität"nicht mehr kommt aber trotzdem der Teilnehmer(SPS) nicht reagiert.Ich muss auch sagen mein Laptop arbeitet zum ersten mal mit einer SPS ,dass einzige was ich gemacht habe ist das Programm installiert.

MfG


----------



## ChristophD

Hi,

was heißt "Teilnehmer nicht reagiert"?
Verbindung scheint ja erstmal zu funktionieren.
Jetzt ein neues Projekt anlegen, dort einen neue S7-300 Station, dann Hardware öffnen und die CPU einfügen (Simatic 300 ->Rack-300, dann CPU 300 -> CPU 314-2C PN/DP)
diese HWConfig dann runterladen auf die CPU
Dann im SIMATIC Manager Deine Progrämmchen programmieren damit die CPU auch was zum arbeiten hat und das runterladen und fertig ist die Laube.

Was juckt es den Laptop ob er mit ner SPS oder sonstwas arbeitet? Der Wissende sollte immer vor dem laptop sitzen !

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## audirs7

Damit ich es richtig verstanden habe Christoph bevor ich mit der CPU arbeiten kan muss ich erstmal ein neues Projekt starten und die HWConfig draufziehen.Den ich hab die ganze zeit versucht schon mit einem fertigen Projekt das mal mit einer anderen s7-300 erstellt wurde die SPS zum laufen zu bringen.


----------



## ChristophD

Hi,

ja das sollte es heißen. Ohne projekt geht nunmal nix.

Klar kannst du auch schon ein fertiges Projekt nehmen und runterladen.
Musst halt nur schauen das die gleiche CPU projektiert ist , die gleiche FW Version die du auch hast und die Zugangsadresse passt.
Dann einfach das Projekt ladfen und laufen lassen.
Aber schau vorher in HWConfig nach das dort nicht noch weiter HW projektiert ist (I/O Baugruppen, Profiibus Geräte, Profinet geräte) die du nicht hast, weil
dann ist es sehr wahrscheinlich das diese Projekt nicht laufen wird ohne die HW!

Versuch einfach das vorhandene Projekt in HWConfig zu öffnen und runterzuladen.
Er fragt wohin er das laden soll, da gibst du die IP-Adresse der CPu an und wenn er meint das Offline und Online nicht passen dann sagt er dir das.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## audirs7

Hallo,
Jetzt bin ich bei der HW Konfig und komme nicht weiter beim steckplatz 1 muss ja die Baugruppen rein von der sps die 24V kriegt ...bei mir kriegt sie die von einer noname marke...welche soll man dan nehmen oder kann man das auslassen.Desweiteren finde ich nicht wo man eine Ethernet Verbindung einfügt.Ich meine damit bei NetPro eine grüne Linie zusehen ist die mit der Simatic 300 Station verbunden ist.


----------



## ChristophD

Hi,

die Stromversorgung kannst weglassen und gleich mit Steckplatz 2 anfangen.
Wenn Du die CPU neu einfügst dann wirst du ja bei der PN Schnittstelle nach einem Netz gefragt, dort ein neues anlegen und du bekommst die grüne Linie, 
die brauchst du aber auch nicht unbedingt wenn du nur darüber online gehen willst.
Dachte du hast ein vorhandes Projekt da müsste doch alles drinne sein oder?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## audirs7

So die HW Konfig stimmt jetzt mit meiner überein.Wenn ich jetzt das Projekt laden will dann schreibt der mir das der verbindungspartner sich nicht meldet.Vielleicht ist es ein ganz einfacher Fehler .Ich hab auch dieses TIA Portal V11 von siemens installiert und da zeigt der mir eine verbindung an aber wieso nicht bei simatic Manager?


----------



## ChristophD

Hi,

passt die projektierte IP Adresse in HWConfig zu der an der CPU eingestellten Adresse, also sind die gleich?
Was zeigt er im TIA V11 an, das er eine CPU mit der IP x.y.z.a findet?
Das ist dann aber keine Verbindung!

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## audirs7

Ist es möglich falls Sie auch zeit haben auf mein Laptop zu zugreifen.Und mal schauen könnten was ich falsch gemacht hab.Weil wenn ich bei simatic Manager auf erreichbare Teilnehmer anzeigen klicke, findet er die ja auch.Das muss eigentlich an was anderem liegen.


----------



## ChristophD

Hi,

hast du den in HWConfig die IP Adresse und SubnetMaske so eingestellt wie sie unter erreichbare Teilnehmer steht?


Gruß
Christoph


----------



## audirs7

Die ip und subnetzmaske ist bei der ethernet schnittstelle genau die selbe wie bei erreichbare Teilnehmer


----------



## ChristophD

also um den Überblick nicht zu verlieren und den aktuellen Stand festzuhalten:

Du kannst die IP der S7-300 vom PC aus anpingen?
Du kannst unter erreichbare Teilnehmer im Siamtic Manager die Gerätediagnose öffnen? (den Teilnehmer selektieren und STR+D gelichzeitig drücken)

Du meinst mit erreichbare Teilnehmer nicht "Ethernet Teilnehmer bearbeiten", weil das zwei unterschiedliche Sachen sind !


----------



## audirs7

Unter Ethernet Teilnehmer habe ich die sps gefunden und ihr eine neue ip zugewiesen und die subnetzmaske ist die selbe wie die vom Laptop und unter erreichbarer Teilnehmer zeigt er mir die cpu an mit der ip und wen ich auf strg+D drücke zeigt der mir den Baugruppenzustand an.


----------



## Ronqu

Hey ich sitze hier genau vor dem gleichen Problem und habe bisher auch alle Sachen so durchgeführt wie ihr es beschreiben habt, jedoch immer noch die Warnung Laden(33:16662) Online: Die Verbindung kann nicht bis zurZielbaugruppe aufgebaut werden :/ hoffe hier erscheint einne schnelle Lösung mfG Ron


----------



## ChristophD

Hallo,

ihr habt aber beide kein PG/PC zugeordnet oder? Nicht das er zum online gehen die PG/PC Schnittstelle wechselt.
Normalerweise sollte da noch ein Dialog hochkommen wo man die Teilnehmeradresse auswählen kann.
Alternativ wäre könntet ihr mal probieren ob ihr in HWConfig mit der Station online gehen könnt (button neben öffnen).


----------



## Ronqu

Also bei mir ist das nicht möglich kiommt die Warunung CPU 314C-2 PN/DP Keine Onlineverbindung 

>ihr habt aber beide kein PG/PC zugeordnet oder?< Wie füge ich die denn nochmal hinzu ? und wie bekomme ich mit ob er die Schnittstelle wechselt ?


----------



## ChristophD

PG/PC wird im NetPro konfiguriert
Neues PG/PC als station einfügen
Mit dem Netz der CPU verbinden und die Schnittstelle dann zuordnen

wenn er die Schnittstelle ändert sieht man das im SIMATIC Manager unten in der Leiste da stehen die verwendeten aktuell eingestellten PG/PC Schnittstellen


----------



## Ronqu

So hab ich jetz gemacht und unter Verbindung sieht man jetzt auch den kleinen pc der heißt "PG/PC (1).
Die Verbindung zum Industrial Ethernet ist auch zu sehen so weit scheint es geklappt zu haben, jedoch habe ich immer noch keine Verbindung zum Zielsystem :/ mhhh langsarm am verzweifeln hier


----------



## Ronqu

Habe das jetzt nochmal neu versucht weil mir irgendwie die software abgestürtzt ist dabei kommt die Fehlermeldung " Die Parameter der Schnmittstelle können bei diesen Baugruppentyp (Ethernet Schnittstelle) nicht übernommen werden, da eine eigene Pramwetriersoftware existiert oder euin neustart der Baugruppe durchgeführt werden muss nachdem die Parameter verändert wurden" ????


----------



## Ronqu

Ein weiteres Problem habe ich auch beim Anpingen ich habe die ip adresse 192.168.0.1 mit der maske 255.255.255.0 ausgewählt und wenn ich dann die IP-Konfiguration zuweise bekomme ich die meldung das alles übernommen wurde.

Jedoch beim anpingen kommt nur die Fehlermeldung "Fehler bei der Übertragung Allgemeiner Fehler " mach ich was falsch ? :/


----------



## ChristophD

Die Meldung kommt weil Step7 nicht die IP-Adressen auf die Ethernetschnittstelle im Windows einstellen kann
Den Fehler beim Ping bekommst Du weil dein PC eine andere IP-Adresse/Subnetadresse hat als die SPS.

Bitte an der Netzwerkschnittstelle unter Windows eine IP einstellen die auch zur CPU passt (z.B. 192.168.0.2/255.255.255.0)


----------



## Ronqu

Hallo 

Hatte die letzten Tage leider gar keine zeit mich weiter mit der SPS zu beschäftigen deshalb schreibe ich erst jetzt wieder.
Ich hab die IP/Subnetzmask jetzt angepasst und schubs ich konnte die sps anpingen kleiner Teilerfolg :O  dafür schonmal Danke .


Leider hat sich damit aber mein Problem nicht wirklich gelöst :/ wenn ich dann über Simatic eine Verbindung herstellen will sagt er mir immer noch das er keine Verbindung zum Zielsystem herstellen kann :/ merkwürdig wo er doch die sps beim anpingen erkennt :/ 

Habt ihr vllt noch einen weitern Tip wie man vorgehen kann LG Ron


----------



## Ronqu

Was mir aufgefallen ist: 

Im Simatic Manger ist die Simulationswolke dauerhaft aktiv und man kann sie irgendwie nicht ausschalten :S jedoch das Fenster, welches sich mit der Wolke eigentlich immer öffnet ist nicht offen :S 

Sobald man versucht die Wolke auszuschalten stürzt mir das Programm ab bzw es zeigt keine weitere Reaktion könnte das auch ein Fehler sein weshalb es nicht funktioniert ? LG Ron


----------



## ChristophD

Hallo,

anpingen bedeutet erstmal nur das die Ethernet Basics stimmen.
Wenn du im Simatic Manager "erreichbare Teilnehmer" (nicht Ethernet Teilnehmer bearbeiten) machst siehst du dann die CPU und kannst die Gerätediagnose öffnen?
Wenn das geht ist auch Simatic technisch erstmal alles in Ordnung, dann mal kontrolieren das in HWConfig auch die IP eingetragen ist welche du der CPU gegeben hast.
Ein weiterer Stolperstein könnte drine sei wenn Du Step7 V5.5 SP3 installiert hast , da gibt es noch ein Problem mit falsch gesetzten Zugangsadressen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Ronqu

Über erreichbare Teilnehmer findet er die Sps mit meiner hinzugefügten IP und dahinter steht in klammern dann Simulation 

In der HWConfig ist die IP und die Supnetzmask eingetragen 

Ja ich benutze V5.5


----------



## ChristophD

Hi,

wenn die Simulation aktiv ist dann geht natürlich keine Onlineverbindung zu eine realen CPU.
Hast du da PLCSIM am laufen dann beende das mal . Step7 V5.5 oder V5.5.3 ist hier die Frage 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Ronqu

Achso  gut dann ist die Frage wo kann ich das nachlesen welche Version das ist ? unter Eigenschaften steht nur Simatic Manager :/ 

Ich finde kein geöffnetes PLCSIM auch im Taskmanger ist es nicht geöffnet vllt bringt ein Neustart vom Leptop was  ich meld mich danach nochmal  

Danke


----------



## Ronqu

Ich Hoffe und Glaube aber das irgendwo im Hintergrund PLCSIM 1 läuft, denn wenn ich über windows suche PLCSIM öffne steht oben in der Leiste PLCSIM 2 somit denke ich das irgendwo schon ein PLCSIM geöffnet ist .

LG Ron


----------

